# Im in the mood to soap :0)



## Lynnz (Mar 9, 2011)

Got lots of delish oils delivered this week and I want to soap soap soap!!!!!! Need someone to clean house and cook so that I can soap to my hearts content :0)
This is a fragrance from The Scent Works............I love Scent Works!!!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks lovely!


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking nice Lyn.
Your stamp always looks good.

No soaping for me 
Had surgery and can't do much for a bit longer still. Major withdrawals.

Happy soaping


----------



## Relle (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll come up and do the cleaning and cook, as long as I can have some of your beautiful soap to take home and get some helpful hints. Only an hour by plane - not far.

Relle.


----------



## Relle (Mar 9, 2011)

Nat, hope your on the mend and its no fun if you can't do want you want.   Just think of all the ideas you want to try out when your better   - probably won't be able to hold you back.

Relle.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm with Relle ... I'll take some more leave from work and come and keep house as long as you allow time to allow me to watch and learn ... and to trial some of your amazing products!

Take good care of yourself nattynoo ... soaping will still be there when you're fully recovered!


----------



## GreenScene (Mar 9, 2011)

I've never been a fan of freesia, but I bet your soap would change that forever. It's lovely, as always.


----------



## rubyslippers (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful Lyn!  Looks like a piece of art.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Mar 9, 2011)

rubyslippers said:
			
		

> Beautiful Lyn!  Looks like a piece of art.



I daresay is IS a piece of art!


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 9, 2011)

that's beautiful!


----------



## BakingNana (Mar 9, 2011)

Gorgeous as always!!  I love your stamping.  So neat and well defined.

Nattynoo...hope you're feeling better SOON!


----------



## heyjude (Mar 9, 2011)

Very elegant, Lyn!


----------



## Dixie (Mar 9, 2011)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## MrsFusion (Mar 9, 2011)

Lyn, that looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely comments :0) I have the soaping bug bad at the moment and wish I could just ignore lifes other demands and soap head down for a few days LOL
Nattynoo hope your better real soon and can be back in your soapy pot too :0)
Dragonkaz Relle and Nattynoo I met the most interesting woman on fb and then at my last market. She too is a soapmaker but is busy finishing off a phd at the moment so not too much soaping time. Well she is off to the USA in june and while there is doing a three day soap intensive course at Bramble Berry How exciting is that!!!!!!!. She is very keen to do 'something' possibly in the way of classes and has said she would love to chat more about it when she returns. Wouldn't it be cool to maybe have a soapy get together for a weekend on the lovely sunshine coast at some stage. Food for thought at this stage :0)


----------



## dcornett (Mar 9, 2011)

This one's BEAUTIFUL, just like all the rest!! I love your choice of colors.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 10, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be cool to maybe have a soapy get together for a weekend on the lovely sunshine coast at some stage. Food for thought at this stage :0)


 That would be outstanding!  I would definitely try to be a part of something like this!  Exciting thought!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 10, 2011)

That's lovely Lyn.  :wink:


----------



## my2scents (Mar 12, 2011)

O.K. those are just to die for!  Now we need a tutorial on how to get those beautiful soap curls


----------



## holly99 (Mar 14, 2011)

Very pretty! I wish I could do soap curls like that.


----------



## llineb (Mar 15, 2011)

This soap reminds me that Spring is here!  Gorgeous!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 15, 2011)

I had to come back and take another look. Is that daisy an actual soap stamp or is it something else?


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 16, 2011)

Somehow I missed the replies to this thread.
Lyn, that sounds fabulous!! I would definitely be keen to do something like that. I'd be keen for a meet anytime though. Even if it was just a coffee meet up to chat soap. We could meet somewhere in between for everyone. Do a soap swap.

Thanx for the thoughts too. I'm still laid up. Its killing me. Been put back on bed rest...blah. All I want to do is soap and can't.


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 18, 2011)

> I had to come back and take another look. Is that daisy an actual soap stamp or is it something else?


Soapbuddy this is a stamp that I bought off Anhoki on Etsy I love it to bits and love her soaps




> Somehow I missed the replies to this thread.
> Lyn, that sounds fabulous!! I would definitely be keen to do something like that. I'd be keen for a meet anytime though. Even if it was just a coffee meet up to chat soap. We could meet somewhere in between for everyone. Do a soap swap.
> 
> Thanx for the thoughts too. I'm still laid up. Its killing me. Been put back on bed rest...blah. All I want to do is soap and can't



Nattynoo hope your on the mend Woman!!!!! I would love to have a meet up at some stage............Coffee Soap Swap.............Fun!!!!!!!


----------



## rszuba (Mar 18, 2011)

this is the most lovely soap. and great name for it.


----------



## Bama (Mar 18, 2011)

The soap is lovely. I saw the pics on LovinSoap yesterday and read you interview over there. You really do have  a artistic gift.


----------



## ewenique (Mar 21, 2011)

Gorgeous, as usual!  I really like that daisy stamp.


----------

